# St. Croix Avid vs. G. Loomis GL2 Ultra lights - please help me choose



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm looking for an ultra-light rod and saved up a few extra bucks for a high end model (you only live once  ).

Does anyone have experience with both builders? I'm looking at the St. Croix Avid 5" or 6" models and the Loomis GL2 in the same size. The Loomis is less expensive by about $20 or so. Do they both have the same quality of materials?


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I have never fished a G loomis but I have fished a St. Croix ultralight and I loved it. The problem was that I only got to fish it once and it broke. I got a snag and put too much stress on it trying to get the lure out i guess. They sent me a new one with no questions asked. So then I broke that one, which was a med. action 5'6'' and I sent it back and got a 6'6'' med action. I have not even tried it yet. I only had to pay 20 bucks for shipping. I really like their rods and their customer service. I also fish with a 6'0'' light action falcon original. I love it. My opinion is that it is a stronger rod. If I were to buy a new rod I would get another falcon. Seems that they are of similar build quality, but the falcon has handled the abuse that I have given it better. You cant go wrong with falcon, st croix or G loomis from what I have heard. New St. Croix rods have a 5 yr warranty by the way. Mine is the Premier spinning rod.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Go with the Avid!

Im a huge Loomis fan. I currently only use G.Loomis (IMX and GLX) rods for bass fishing. I have a few UL St.Croix Avids for panfish/trout, and in the past have owned GL2 ULs for panfish/bass/trout. The St.Croix Avids are much nicer rods. I find that they are lighter and more sensitive.

In my opinion, The St.Croix Avid line is superior to the G.Loomis GL2 or even the GL3. I dont think the Loomis rods really begin to shine until you get to the IMX line.


----------



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

Rooster said:


> Go with the Avid!
> 
> Im a huge Loomis fan. I currently only use G.Loomis (IMX and GLX) rods for bass fishing. I have a few UL St.Croix Avids for panfish/trout, and in the past have owned GL2 ULs for panfish/bass/trout. The St.Croix Avids are much nicer rods. I find that they are lighter and more sensitive.
> 
> In my opinion, The St.Croix Avid line is superior to the G.Loomis GL2 or even the GL3. I dont think the Loomis rods really begin to shine until you get to the IMX line.


Thanks guys, St. Croix it is!
I bought a AS60ULF.


----------

